# FTP Server Recommendation [Solved]

## rkfsm

I am looking for a light weight ftp server that Dreamweaver can use to manage my web site. The port may be forwarded from my firewall, and access for friends and family will be allowed (but no anonymous access), so I need something that is reasonably secure. If worse comes to worse, most of my friends and family are computer literate, so teaching them about SSH port forwarding shouldn't be a problem and I already have port 22 forwarded. In particular, I am concerned about bounce attacks. I would also prefer that the server be available from Portage.

Can anyone recommend something? 

RKLast edited by rkfsm on Thu Apr 27, 2006 6:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fidel

I use proftpd and am very happy with it!

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Unsupported Software to Networking & Security.

----------

## rkfsm

Thanks - I'll give it a try

----------

## krolden

I'd pick either proftpd or vsftpd

----------

## Jfr0

I would just use ssh's built in sftp, since its already there and you are only giving acces to a few people.

----------

## Jake

I use rsync to update my site, but I don't know if any Windows frontends exist. Otherwise it's the ideal solution. It'll only transmit files that need to updated, and it automatically tunnels over SSH.

----------

## wjholden

VSFTPD. It shouldn't take longer than three minutes to configure and it works great.

----------

## wjholden

 *Jfr0 wrote:*   

> I would just use ssh's built in sftp, since its already there and you are only giving acces to a few people.

 DreamWeaver doesn't support RSYNC or SFTP.

----------

## aki

VSFTPD

small, secure, easy to configure.

Used by ftp.redhat.com, ftp.suse.com, ftp.openbsd.org...

----------

## Jake

 *destuxor wrote:*   

> DreamWeaver doesn't support RSYNC or SFTP.

 

So make DreamWeaver sync to a local directory and use rsync to sync to the server. Now that I think about it, you wouldn't even need a frontend. Just create a batch file.

 *aki wrote:*   

> VSFTPD
> 
> small, secure, easy to configure.
> 
> Used by ftp.redhat.com, ftp.suse.com, ftp.openbsd.org...

 

For the record, I don't think the OpenBSD project actually endorses vsftpd. Theo dislikes all things GPLed. I suspect the reason ftp.openbsd.org runs vsftpd is the same reason it runs Solaris.

----------

## rkfsm

proftp is up and running fine. Dreamweaver likes it and it is very fast and light. Thanks to all who answered.

I wish I could get away with running Linux on all my machines, but the wife uses the Window$ box and my job's IT dept already wiped my laptop's hard drive and re-installed WinXP after a stern scolding about the laptop being company property. <Sigh>

----------

## wjholden

 *Jake wrote:*   

>  *destuxor wrote:*   DreamWeaver doesn't support RSYNC or SFTP. 
> 
> So make DreamWeaver sync to a local directory and use rsync to sync to the server. Now that I think about it, you wouldn't even need a frontend. Just create a batch file.

 Makes sense, I just figured he might want to use DreamWeavers built-in project management tools.

----------

## OmarG

Actually, Dreamweaver MX 2004 does support SFTP file transfers and sync operations, but not rsync. This Macromedia/Adobe technote addresses a common problem encountered when trying to log in: http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_19491

----------

